# Jewelling with a DA ?



## MarkSmith (Dec 17, 2010)

After seeing a great demonstration of Jewelling by James at Auto Finesse, I would like to know, is it possible to do Jewelling with a DA as I dont own, or want a rotary ?

If so, how would this be done. What speed should the DA be on and should I use a Polishing or Finishing pad ( I would use AF Finale as the product of choice )

Many thanks


----------



## Ns1980 (Jun 29, 2011)

Hi

Checked this with James only the other day. It's a Rotary only process. 

Nick


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

You can jewel paint with either machine... it's just a process...

You may not get the same results with a DA, but it's still possible... just look at plenty of people doing it in the USA...

Finishing polish and pads, and a low speed, just the same as with a rotary... of course, I'm no expert, just going on what I have saw, read and tried myself....

:thumb:


----------



## steveo3002 (Jan 30, 2006)

anyone link to a how to on this..never heard of it before lol


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

steveo3002 said:


> anyone link to a how to on this..never heard of it before lol


Loads of videos on the tube mate...

Here is just one (using a DA as well )






:thumb:


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

DA used stateside for jewelling infact the Flex PE14 rotary over there had the ability to run @ 400rpm so could be used for jewelling after heavy paint correction.

As said its a process and one that uses as little cut, your just getting the finish as fine as you can and the DA will do that.


----------



## bgm46 (Dec 23, 2008)

Can someone explain what jewelling is to me please


----------



## kev a (May 23, 2011)

bgm46 said:


> Can someone explain what jewelling is to me please


I think its the last stage of machine polishing, after the defect/swirl removal process you use a very soft pad and fine polish combo and slow machine speed to get the finish as smooth and as glossy as possible.


----------



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

Jewelling with a DA dont IMO have the same effect or clarity as you can achieve via rotary as we demonstrated at the training day. Also alot of people get Jewelling and finishing down mixed up, they are alike but you should always finish down properly first, and your best off Jewelling with a glaze.


----------



## kev a (May 23, 2011)

If you dont mind me asking whats the difference then between simply applying a glaze by machine and using it for jeweling is it simply longer working times at a slower speed?


----------



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

kev a said:


> If you dont mind me asking whats the difference then between simply applying a glaze by machine and using it for jeweling is it simply longer working times at a slower speed?


Application and process. The basics are pretty much the same but the finish is better.


----------



## dazzyb (Feb 9, 2010)

sounds interesting wish i could have gone to ur training day now james
Any chance of another one??


----------



## SimonBash (Jun 7, 2010)

james_death said:


> DA used stateside for jewelling infact the Flex PE14 rotary over there had the ability to run @ 400rpm so could be used for jewelling after heavy paint correction.
> 
> As said its a process and one that uses as little cut, your just getting the finish as fine as you can and the DA will do that.


Are you thinking of the forced rotation and oscillation Flex DA? If so that has a bit more grunt in respect of correction, polishing etc than a DA like the Megs G220, DAS6 Pro etc.


----------



## umi000 (Jan 14, 2011)

Funny how terms can have different meanings ,depending on who's using it, when not clearly defined - over on US forums, jeweling is generally used to refer to the process of using a very fine polish (such as PO85RD) on a pad with very little or no cut (Lake Country crimson HT or black) to do the final refinement of the paint. In fact, here's an article by Mike Phillips on the definition of the term: Jewelling - Definition


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

umi000 said:


> Funny how terms can have different meanings ,depending on who's using it, when not clearly defined - over on US forums, jeweling is generally used to refer to the process of using a very fine polish (such as PO85RD) on a pad with very little or no cut (Lake Country crimson HT or black) to do the final refinement of the paint. In fact, here's an article by Mike Phillips on the definition of the term: Jewelling - Definition


Tried to find a vid of Mike doing Jewelling at start of the thread but had no luck....:lol:


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

SimonBash said:


> Are you thinking of the forced rotation and oscillation Flex DA? If so that has a bit more grunt in respect of correction, polishing etc than a DA like the Megs G220, DAS6 Pro etc.


About 1.5 mins in..






Have used both DA and Rotary...


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

This is an interesting thread. James may I ask what are your favoured glazes for jewelling? Is it one of your own? And do you finish perfectly "then" jewel? I have always used 85rd with blue 3m, and with some advice from gordon on regenerated sets use the oils to jewel. Is there another level after that I can attain?

Anyone else share their techniques?


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

Bump!


----------



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

Hi Mate 

Sorry i missed your post. 

Yes i always finish down perfectly first (i do alot of spot tests to check for complete finish so remove alot of the oils you would want to leave Jewling) anyway, i can't really mention the product i use here, its something we are working on. 

But there are lots of good glazes out there, the grey finish care one was always good, red moose, megs No:7, 85RD is also fine enough. I have quite a selection at the unit, il have a look there and see if that jogs my memory on a few others.


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

And you think if topping with a wax there is a tangible difference to be had even after the crispest of finishing?


----------



## Patrickm (May 27, 2011)

MarkSmith said:


> After seeing a great demonstration of Jewelling by James at Auto Finesse, I would like to know, is it possible to do Jewelling with a DA as I dont own, or want a rotary ?
> 
> If so, how would this be done. What speed should the DA be on and should I use a Polishing or Finishing pad ( I would use AF Finale as the product of choice )
> 
> Many thanks


It is possible to Jewel with a DA it depends on the type of machine and rotation and of course product :thumb:


----------



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

stangalang said:


> And you think if topping with a wax there is a tangible difference to be had even after the crispest of finishing?


Yes i think so.

Jewling is an option on our detailing treatments (bar ultimate/signature) and not many do opt for it as to do it properly there is alot of time involved (those at our training day will vouch for that im sure) IMO it only makes a noticeable difference on a really well corrected finish (be no use on an enhancement)

This car had it done after we had corrected it, see for your self, just before waxing shots you will see we are using ultra soft pads and moving really slow on a mid speed:


----------



## HeavenlyDetail (Sep 22, 2006)

It is possible i believe to jewel a finish sometimes without even changing product if its a heavy oil based product , you can break the polish down and finish the set then simply use the oils left with the finest of pads at a slow speed repeatedly to jewel the paintwork. Alot of the guys in the USA i speak to work the reverse of uk based detailers , they are doing correction with DA and finishing off wth a Rotary , we generally correct with rotary and alot of detailers finish with a DA on softer paints and solids...


----------



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

HeavenlyDetail said:


> It is possible i believe to jewel a finish sometimes without even changing product if its a heavy oil based product , you can break the polish down and finish the set then simply use the oils left with the finest of pads at a slow speed repeatedly to jewel the paintwork. Alot of the guys in the USA i speak to work the reverse of uk based detailers , they are doing correction with DA and finishing off wth a Rotary , we generally correct with rotary and alot of detailers finish with a DA on softer paints and solids...


What they using the Megs MF system on DA?

Agree about oils, i often use the same pad i finished down with for the glaze to jewel, i have something pretty cool im working on that may take it up a notch  :buffer:


----------



## HeavenlyDetail (Sep 22, 2006)

James B said:


> What they using the Megs MF system on DA?
> 
> Agree about oils, i often use the same pad i finished down with for the glaze to jewel, i have something pretty cool im working on that may take it up a notch  :buffer:


Yes most of the guys i speak to use the DA microfibre system James...


----------



## Big Buffer (Jan 1, 2011)

What product would be the best for jewelling then or would a dedicated glaze do the trick.

Jewelling is to increase the depth of gloss and the wetness of the look then.


----------



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

HeavenlyDetail said:


> Yes most of the guys i speak to use the DA microfibre system James...


Iv tried it, but im yet to "master" it.



willwad82 said:


> Jewelling is to increase the depth of gloss and the wetness of the look then.


Yes :thumb:


----------



## HeavenlyDetail (Sep 22, 2006)

The finish i can achieve with a DA and Microfibre surpasses anything i can achieve with a rotary BUT only for the correction side as in visual not cut or time , i would still finish with a rotary personally.


----------



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

HeavenlyDetail said:


> The finish i can achieve with a DA and Microfibre surpasses anything i can achieve with a rotary BUT only for the correction side as in visual not cut or time , i would still finish with a rotary personally.


I like my wool pads you see :buffer::lol::thumb:

Id never say never but im yet to be converted.


----------



## HeavenlyDetail (Sep 22, 2006)

The thing is wool cant flatten a finish like the microfibre system or offer the clarity of the finish , its like a highly flatter glassed finish , hard to explain and i didnt want to like it but i did , will i use it , probably no for alot of the time because of the time constraints but Todd is correcting Lamborghini paintwork with ease with it so its no slouch on the cut front , it really needs priming and then very minimal application there after as the oils really do clog a pad , but it works and works well.


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

Isn't Todd using the surbuf pads more than the mf system Marc? I don't really use the das much now but did find the surbuf pads better all round, and much more cost effective


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

Not that that has anything to do with jewelling


----------



## HeavenlyDetail (Sep 22, 2006)

stangalang said:


> Isn't Todd using the surbuf pads more than the mf system Marc? I don't really use the das much now but did find the surbuf pads better all round, and much more cost effective


Both but we have spoken in great length about it...


----------



## HeavenlyDetail (Sep 22, 2006)

stangalang said:


> Not that that has anything to do with jewelling


lol


----------



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

HeavenlyDetail said:


> The thing is wool cant flatten a finish like the microfibre system or offer the clarity of the finish , its like a highly flatter glassed finish , hard to explain and i didnt want to like it but i did , will i use it , probably no for alot of the time because of the time constraints but Todd is correcting Lamborghini paintwork with ease with it so its no slouch on the cut front , it really needs priming and then very minimal application there after as the oils really do clog a pad , but it works and works well.


Yer iv been following the progress of some of the US guys and the system. i think really i need to give it more time at some point, but its time i dont have much of right now with work and all.

As said i don't thing iv mastered it.


----------



## Kaban (Mar 10, 2011)

MarkSmith said:


> After seeing a great demonstration of Jewelling by James at Auto Finesse, I would like to know, is it possible to do Jewelling with a DA as I dont own, or want a rotary ?
> 
> If so, how would this be done. What speed should the DA be on and should I use a Polishing or Finishing pad ( I would use AF Finale as the product of choice )
> 
> Many thanks


Is there a video of the demonstration on the web? Or is this something you witnessed in person? Thank you.


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

James B said:


> Jewelling with a DA dont IMO have the same effect or clarity as you can achieve via rotary as we demonstrated at the training day. Also alot of people get Jewelling and finishing down mixed up, they are alike but you should always finish down properly first, and your best off Jewelling with a glaze.


But aren't glazes full of fillers?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

nick_mcuk said:


> But aren't glazes full of fillers?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nope, they re full of oils that can act as fillers, but thats not what your using them for in this instance.


----------

